# pinball machine



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I have an old Gottlieb pinball machine that is stuck in tilt function. I dont know how to get it out of that function or reset it. Any Ideas would he helpfull. Thanks.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

It it's a mechanical. I would look for a stuck relay. Played many of these but never took one apart. Try to follow the wire from the tilt light to a relay or switch . A gentle tap might fix it. I imagine if you google pin ball repair or something you might useful info ?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If it's really old, it probably has a "pendulum" for the tilt, and it's simply stuck to one side.

Most often this is caused by the pendulum hanger breaking loose, as it's just a wired hook hanger.

You should be able to see it on the lower right hand side if you lift the play field top.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

shirbon said:


> I have an old Gottlieb pinball machine that is stuck in tilt function. I dont know how to get it out of that function or reset it. Any Ideas would he helpfull. Thanks.


most of those machine's the tilt is on the left side when you open up the coin door their is a plunger handing off a hook so it will swivel and strick the piece that it is going thro , the piece that the plunger goes thro is screwed to the side of the case , with a wire comming off of it, and also the plunger has a wire also, i call it a plunger but it does not plung , it just swings back and forth in the opeing in the piece that is scred to the side of the case, look their it is a 2 piece iten , mabe it has came off the hook and is holding the relay closed, i used to work on those good luck


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah I dont see anything that looks like a pendulum anywhere, I seem to get it by fooling with some of the parts in the back of machine


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a buddy from h.s. that works on these machines. I can send him this thread and see if he will respond.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is one resource. http://purcellvillepinball.com/GottliebRepairs.html
http://user.xmission.com/~daina/tips/pub/tip0308.html
http://www.pinrepair.com/sys1/index.htm
http://www.pinrepair.com/


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

thanks for all the info. I see the pendulum, the weight is not on it its laying inside


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Also if you have not done so yet. Go through and check for any bad connections, by cleaning them up, check for any burnt wires, blown capacitors. Transformers over years can actually dry up.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

ok, i'd be happy to just disconnect that function


----------

